#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  【二創/架空遊戲世界】神域獸途，徵角！！[剩下2位名額！]

## 帕格薩斯

恐邦哇米納桑這裡是後天就要期中考的啪嘰！(不

基於那些年在聊天室裡的驚世駭俗帥氣發言，因此有了五帥稱號的五隻獸(自己講

然後因為大家一起腦洞的緣故，所以便想要寫點什麼，因此開坑！

那──麼，廢話不多說，有興趣的請按照下列的範例表格填單喔0w0

設定晚點放~

-----範例-----
ID：帕格薩斯(就是名字w)

性別：男性

種族：身上有狼魔之力的人類(FFO裡基本上都是人型，但是可以選擇由何種族變化而成，強度我會微調)

主武器：雙刀

副武器：太刀(可以更換)
(主武器副武器選擇請至官網，這裡)

源神：夏娃、巴哈姆特、芬里爾(第一隻是初始源神、第二隻是常用源神、第三隻都可以)
(源神請見此)

等級：85(目前滿級為90等)

公會職務或稱號：曾經是異界攻略組第一小隊長，五帥之一的「逆天大帥」(五帥都滿了，但是有兩個二聖的名額，想要的話會抽籤。敢設定就設定，若要我會斟酌或私訊)(?)

出沒頻率：極高，因為聖城分部就是帕格的房子。

外貌與其他：

外見二十左右，褐髮淺綠眼的青年。看起來很懶散很愛玩，但是極負責任。當初不顧眾人反對選擇太刀，在一番努力之後終於闖出自己的天地。

雖然年紀比公會平均歲數大了一點點，但根本是個老屁孩......關鍵時刻會很成熟。

在團隊裡總是擔任打手，但是常常不小心衝動爆衝而導致第一個回到重生點。

稱呼公會裡從來沒出現過的會長為大哥。

對雕像有莫名其妙的執念，曾經把整個公會分部塞滿自己蒐藏的幾十個雕像。

在語言溝通方面的天賦是變態等級。

三不五時會跑去拍賣場，然後聽說會炒動價格賺錢。

-----空單-----
名字：
性別：
種族：
主武器：
副武器：
源神：
等級：
職務：
出沒頻率：
其他：
----------
第一階段暫收*除了五帥之外的*五位，謝謝大家wwwwwwwwwwww
五帥也要填單補資料哦~
二聖預計在11/11光棍節抽籤

----------


## 暗焰虎

名字：暗焰虎
性別：男
種族：可以隨意轉換為虎獸人的不正常人類(？？
主武器：雙槍
副武器：拳刃
源神：燭龍
等級：30等(咦？
職務：由於是新來的 所以什麼都做(？？
出沒頻率：怎樣都可以找到我 常常窩在公會看食譜和做菜(？
其他：外觀長的像25歲的人 但實際只有17歲 胸口前有著紅色的焰字  目前正嘗試尋找自己在團隊中的位置 想法有時很瘋狂 對於槍類有異常的執著

----------


## 夜落白櫻

名字：夜落白櫻
性別：男
種族：白狼幻化の白髮少年(?)
主武器：鐮刀((偷跑60
副武器：手裡劍
源神：燭龍、海德拉、阿波羅
等級：79(前60是鐮刀附贈所以其實是只練了19等的渣)
職務：五帥之一「中二聖帥」，還有因為個性問題常做出許多賣隊友的舉動而被叫做「隊友販賣機」
出沒頻率：極高，時常可以發現被打死在路邊(?)
其他：兩字概括，「中二」。
外表看上去16歲上下，白髮赤眼的少年。
武器選了(自認)中二程度最高的鐮刀之後等級飛上了60。
自以為60很強大結果打了第一場中等副本就死回了重生點N百次。
有過在聖城罵髒話被衛兵帶走N次的輝煌事蹟(?)。                   
時不時中二會發病，打仗前還非得要把落落長的臺詞唸完導致常死回重生點(重生紀錄可謂全公會第一)。
武器常亂帶，甚至做過帶著白裝打高級副本的蠢事。
團隊位置不明，基本很少人想跟他組隊。
公會第一吃貨，甜食需求量常使跑腿採買的成員搬得要死不活。
即使中二，但還是會認真帶新手攻略副本，所以不怎麼惹人厭。
有事沒事會在地圖亂引怪，然後就被圍毆死回重生點了。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

名字：蒼煌‧伊亞諾特
性別：公
種族：天魔狼族
主武器：太刀
副武器：法書
源神：亞當，玉藻前、利維坦
等級：86
職務：二聖
出沒頻率：很高
其他：
80歲的外貌年紀、白髮藍眼、下巴上留著山羊鬍，帶著半月型無框老花眼鏡，且都會叼著菸斗，個性沉穩且睿智，對公會的後輩非常照顧，做事非常有條理，但偶爾會嘮叨碎碎念，也是目前公會成員中，唯一有見過會長的人。

擁有變成狼形的特殊能力，請參考下方簽名檔的『天魔轉生型態』獸設，在公會時，或者在跟非常熟的人私底下會面，偶爾會用狼形模樣見人，而在狼形時，所用武器為法書(((此外也因為年紀大的關係，所以比較少用太刀了。))

武器：

太刀『皆盡』：一把刀身為黑色的太刀，沒有護手的太刀，刀柄部分則為銀色。

法書『無極』：白底的封面、封面上有著黑色十架，而在書背上，有著與眾不同的一條銀製的拉鍊。

----------


## 碎風

名字：碎風
性別：男
種族：狼，可變化成其他物種
主武器：雙槍
副武器：拳刃
源神：亞當、迦樓羅、天叢雲
等級：77
職務：會員
出沒頻率：有人找他時會出現，基本上會待在公會裡安靜做自己的事
其他：外觀是個15歲的少年實際年齡未知(?)，藍髮，眼睛為藍色瞳孔是綠色的，做事很值不喜歡被拘束，常常自己做自己的事存在感不高，武器選了一近戰一遠程看情況使用，團隊合作時通常以達成目的為主要目標，不打沒有勝算的仗，在使用力量的時候眼睛會變紅。
性格很隨和，對人頗好，不過翻臉也翻得很快，討厭別人亂動他的東西，在公會裡基本上不太會去干涉其他會員的行為。
脖子上有一條月亮型的項鍊，是他最重要的東西，也是儲存力量的物品。

----------


## 涅安X

名字：涅安
性別：男
種族：白狼
主武器：鐮刀
副武器：太刀
源神：燭龍(黑色膚色)  瓦爾基麗
等級：75
職務：吐槽公會成員(?)
出沒頻率：只要有值得吐槽的事就會出現  常常纏著白櫻(?)
其他：外觀及實際年齡都是15歲 常戴著銀色十字架項鍊跟粗黑框眼鏡 眼睛是左紅右紫 髮色為銀白色而且頭髮蓋到右邊的眼睛  因為興趣跟組合技能所以選了鐮刀跟太刀 但有時因為還不太習慣鐮刀的範圍攻擊所以有時會引來很多怪追殺  很意外的能很好應用翔空術

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

名字：伊默兒/野魂（萌萌的暱稱是小伊默，帥型的暱稱是野魂姐（？
性別：女
種族：可以變成龍的女生
主武器：雙刀（帕格拜託啦啦啦啦啦
副武器：雙手杖
源神：燭龍（初始），迦樓羅，海德拉，利維坦，應龍（都是龍先生～倉管或常用自由輪班，與源神相處的很不錯）
等級：80
職務：有「靈刃」（拜啪嘰所賜（？）之稱，公會的強大會員，平常就是出任務、練武、做野外研究，還有繪圖與寫小說（？
出沒頻率：極高
其他：
龍設請看簽名檔，人型有著深咖啡色的頭髮（綁馬尾），和上藍下紫的漸層虹膜，眼睛大，面目清秀（？）。換算成人的年齡乃18～23歲，身高170，體格在適中～瘦之間。

有時候會可愛的要死，有時卻十分冷靜酷帥（？

很有研究精神，不怕蟑螂跟那些有的沒的...喜好登山，看到有趣的生物，情況可行的話就會動也不動地觀察，對於少人接觸的空蕩房會有極大的好奇心（覺得是神奇的鬼屋？），或對高處與可攀爬處有莫名的悸動想要衝上去（？

盜賊兼法師系的，憑著直覺選了雙刀這個冷門(?)的職業(想後悔也來不及啦~?)，因為照遊戲來說，配雙手杖沒有特殊技能，所以願意跳脫框架去挑戰各種不可能，藉此也鍛鍊自己。

是個學霸，碰到危險或不熟的人事物會抱持警戒心，也相對的沉著冷靜。熟了以後，就是你平常看到野仔的樣子w(活潑、爽朗、幽默)，但還是會有一種淡定與認真感(?)。大多數的時候行動機智靈敏，因此寧可用頭腦也不願意沒頭沒腦地出招，不過很愛打人倒是真的w。對於不清楚、不想爭的話題會保持中立線。打死也不是嬌嬌女（？

跟弦月是舊識，兩人常膩在一起（打架），給弦月一個弦月餅的綽號，自己是伊默茶（默月茶館似乎就是這樣來的？）和弦月一同經營一處叫默月茶館的黑店（終於等到弦月發了來配合一下WW

雙刀「斬空之翼」
以前蒐集各種工具書研究，尋找材料後鍛造無數次，報廢了一堆雙刀，最後才滿意的武器。與它建立了深厚的感情，攻擊起來更帶勁。兩刀有著紫色底，橙黃色紋路的刀柄，一把刀緣黑色，另一把刀緣白色，刀身是銀色但混雜著各種色彩(?

雙手杖「龍魄」
長200公分，全杖透明無形無色，本手杖是野魂有次出任務，感覺到有個隱形的武器在附近，便拿起來戰鬥，十分順手，所以就拿來當副武器。只有野魂才知道它的存在(因此當她說我有一個戰利品時大家都覺得莫名其妙)，因為完全隱形所以我們也沒有必要知道它長怎樣(欸
----------
啪嘰如果我有想到什麼會再修
有什麼事歡迎短消息我OwO

----------


## 幻月狼仙

名字：幻瞳
性別：男
種族：白狼
主武器：戰弓
副武器：雙手杖
源神：燭龍 基加美修 應龍
等級：81
職務：二聖
出沒頻率：高
其他：
外表是約18歲的青少年，頭髮為銀白色，瞳孔都是紫色，左眼比較深而且有傷痕，右手整個纏著繃帶(？)，在公會裡時常幫忙很多的雜務，平常並不多話，個性也挺隨和，對大多的事都是笑笑帶過，每天都非常認真的在訓練呦～然後也十分照顧後輩～其實還蠻愛吃的(！)
重點是，常常需要幫白櫻撿屍(？)


因為啪嘰說要填就來補充了～(艸

----------


## 吉克

名字：哈特
性別：男
種族：不純正的魔狼
主武器：鐮刀（可以的話，我想要鐮刀另有頭是矛並且可以拆成兩截使用）
副武器：火砲
源神：巴哈姆特，伊弗利特，亞瑟
等級：84
職務：二聖
出沒頻率：一轉眼就不見蹤影
其他：外觀20出頭的青年，實際歲數未知。毛色是全黑，瞳孔紅色，右後肩有個紅色的圖騰（爆走的話圖騰的紅紋會爬滿身）。
  做每件事都有自己的打算，只要發生的事都在意料之內並不會向他人多做解釋。
 精神崩潰會爆走，這時候管你是敵人還是隊友轟就對了。
 常常不按理出牌，嚇死不少隊友和敵人。
 基本上不會看到他生氣的樣子（因為他都是來陰的）
 一般表現出來的個性是很容易讓人親近，有點過動，非常容易興奮

----------


## 弦月

很隨性的填了單子ww謝謝啪嘰留名額給我OwO/
為了有趣把小伊默寫進來了（？
-----------------
ID：弦月

性別：女性

種族：可以自由切換狼型態和人形態的狼

主武器：雙手斧（我要超大的人家舉不起來的那種OwO/(妳夠#

副武器：戰弓

源神：天馬，克麗歐佩脫拉，凱撒

等級：80

公會職務或稱號：
職務：
擁有「狂暴的戰斧」這個響亮的稱號，動不動就毀滅一切的恐怖存在（平常會拿捏，不過還是有意外的ww）
沒接任務的時候就會露出本性，以欺負眾公會成員（吃掉他們的東西，暴力毆打之類的）為樂
其實挺任勞任怨的，叫她跑腿她都願意，而且可以搬超重的東西，所以在公會間有著「超市購物車」的稱呼（？

出沒頻率：高到爆炸（喜歡湊熱鬧

外貌與其他：
狼型見簽名檔，可以自由切換
人形：
外見約十五歲，奶油黃色及腰長髮綁成馬尾，瞳色左金右藍的少女。臉上常常掛著笑容。身高大約160公分
背後有著一條無法隱藏的奶油黃色蓬鬆長狼尾，長度過膝蓋。聽力和嗅覺靈敏。
個性活潑外向，喜歡熱鬧的地方，興趣是講話和玩樂還有吃東西(有暴食屬性?)。
很容易笑瘋。
很有正義感和好奇心，不管什麼事情都想湊上一腳。
會被她欺負的人通常在她心中都有一定地位和價值了。
堅持不罵髒話（除了笨蛋白痴蠢這三個字）（但講話也沒有很有禮貌就是W）

本來一直想走敏捷戰士風格，但自從舉起家鄉老鐵匠打造出來的沒有人舉的起來的戰斧後然後又不小心選到天馬之後就轉型走爆擊為主了ww

愛用的戰斧平時扛在肩膀上或隨地亂扔（反正別人也舉不起來），就算扛著斧頭也可以全速往前衝，放下時能跑的更快

在團隊裡總是擔任主要火力來源，穩紮穩打一步步向前殺的坦克類型；有時候也會爆衝。

比起攻擊、速度和爆擊外相對較不注重防禦和生命，不過幾乎不會被打到啦w

就算負傷，也不會拋下夥伴逃離，上戰場總是第一個到，最後一個離開。

和伊默兒是舊識，平常總在一起的戰鬥夥伴，喜歡互相打鬧，常（單方面的）捶打她，小伊默這個綽號也是弦月發明的。

在某處和伊默兒一起經營著名為默月茶館的黑店（？？？

莫名的擅長料理，煮的東西超好吃的，而且有能用斧頭切菜的特殊技能。
 
武器詳細：
雙手斧：
中間窄兩側寬兩面都可以砍人的巨型戰斧
柄長1.5公尺，斧面兩側寬處約1公尺，中間窄處約0.5公尺，左右兩端點相距一公尺多表達能力超不好QwQ
由家鄉有名的鐵匠製造，黑色柄，黑色斧面，邊緣（大概三十公分）是銀白色，斧面正中央鑲有黃色月牙型寶石，從寶石延伸出對稱的銀色蔓藤形花紋延伸到斧柄，隨著揮砍會製造強大的風壓吹飛敵人
其實可以收進異空間(?)裡，只是扛著比較有安全感w
詳見簽名檔

戰弓：
這個隨便，總之就是副修的遠程攻擊武器
弦月有時候會直接拿弓敲打敵人（？

總之，祝寫作順利OwO/

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

名字：艾萊維亞拉
性別：中性(#
種族：毛毛龍
主武器：琴
副武器：書
源神：燭龍 瓦爾基麗 阿波羅
等級：83
職務：補"屍"
出沒頻率：微高?
其他：OT附加仇恨值所以全身上下都是1.5CM以上的金屬防具(?)不過還是常常掛點的不可思議補屍(??)

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

最後還是決定公開好了，造成啪嘰的麻煩不好意思_(:3」ㄥ)_
內容全無修改與私信同
--------------------------------------------------------

名字：人類名路德卡恩，簡稱路恩
性別：男
種族：魔，常用人類和狼的外型
主武器：拳刃
副武器：雙槍
源神：阿波羅、加百列、伊弗利特(主要)
等級：80
職務：元老，公會分部的監視者，負責建築物外部的巡邏、警戒
出沒頻率：24hr常駐(? 如果公會外面轉一圈沒看到就是在屋頂上
其他：
外觀:臉部可以照設定的話就照設定，紅色紋章拿掉
不行的話就這個http://i.imgur.com/nYMOznB.jpg
髮色改黑色，瞳色是暗紅色喔，照到光會有點朱紅色
服裝就請啪嘰隨意~

秘密1.外見年齡約26歲，但實際是個謎
秘密2.其實自己的源神都知道自己不是人類，因為氣息不同，不過人類的話，除非他魔法方面道行很高不然察覺不出來
秘密3.真名是路恩。希格雷因(←句號同分名號)
秘密4.待在人類公會其實是有目的的....給啪嘰腦補~~(棍←可以不要沒關係
秘密5.在屋頂上的時候都是躺著在曬太陽，但由於聽力和對氣息的敏銳度都很高，方圓500公尺以內的動靜都能馬上知道

----------


## 帕格薩斯

二聖抽出來了，因為籤被玉米濃湯沾到所以沒有拍_(:3」
二聖：幻瞳、蒼爺
感謝大家的支持唷 :jcdragon-music:

----------


## 帕格薩斯

這裡是好久沒更新的啪嘰大家有沒有想我啊！！！(遭滅
在這個準備迎接跨年的時候，限期釋放7個新的好吃的蒸餃徵角名額！
走過路過不要路過，歡迎來來啪嘰的文裡被玩！
另外，本徵角的限制與規則有些繁複且嚴格，請想要徵角的大家仔細閱讀並詳實填寫，謝謝大家。
預祝大家，新年快樂！

----------


## 白神七夜

名字：七夜

性別：男的

種族：人狼混血

主武器：雙手杖

副武器：法書(刻有「Ultimate」字樣)

源神：基加美修 加百列 巴哈姆特

等級：77

稱號：白色廢宅

出沒頻率：來我家找我就對了

其他：幾乎全年宅在家中的廢宅 而且又穿著一件白色的大衣所以被稱為「白色廢宅」 基本上就是一個語氣囂張的廢宅法師 所以沒什麼人會理會他 但其實隱藏著賢者般的實力 偶爾會走出來透透氣、虐虐怪這樣。

口頭襌:「隨便你。」

專屬技能：千刃之墮落 (原本是懶得拿東西而使用的魔法 即使東西不在本人身邊仍可自由操控 不知不覺間已經非常熟練這個魔法 隨後應用在戰鬥上 將二十把魔劍收藏於空氣的隙縫間 任何時候都可以召喚出來 最後全部落在對方身上 )

給啪嘰添麻煩了 不好意思@@

----------


## 卡斯特

我來吃蒸餃啦~~~
超愛啪嘰的小說，有趣，精彩，又好看＞w＜

全名：卡滋雨滋 • 雨

名字：雨（只有非常熟的人才能這樣叫）

綽號：卡滋、雨滋、卡滋雨、RK（最後一個是在江湖闖蕩外面的稱號）

性別：母

種族：不完全型態雨獸(直接當狼吧ww

主武器：聖劍（刈淵刃，可依拿它的人來改變重量及大小，平常掛在脖子上，能力為無視所有防禦力，可刺穿盔甲，其能量來源來自的主人，劍本身非常強大，不過雨不太會使用）

副武器：雙手杖（雨骨頭，用意外撿到的龍骨做成的法杖，用途廣泛，偏偏魔法不太行）

源神：貝卡薩斯、阿波羅、應龍

等級：63(會不會太低？

職務：一個既不會近戰也不會魔法的“近戰法師”(某天被其他玩家被迫對戰剛好使出能力而被取的稱號(???)，而這個名聲還莫名的傳開了）

出沒頻率：隨處飄渺，上一秒還在下一秒消失，過不久又出現在你面前(?)，基本上是看誰需要幫忙就跑去那裡，或看到什麼有趣的東西就跑過去(好奇心重

技能：
機率，可以有機率的改變周遭事物，也可說是巧合，例如有車要撞過來了使用機率碰巧出現另台車減緩衝擊，但同時此技能本身就是個機率，所以不一定能發動成功(若是為了自己，技能較無法發動成功，若是為了別人，技能發動率大增)，此外機率技能使用後會有頭痛、耳鳴、暈眩等副作用(看使用時間)

降雨，同樣是機率技能，不過也只是去過的地方降雨機率會提高而已

魔法，上述兩種技能都不大有用因此去學了魔法，不過不是很認真學，是個半吊子，所以會隨身攜帶魔法書(儘管緊急時就會忘了書的存在)

性格：開朗隨和，具有無敵親和力，感覺非常無害根本無狼族的性情，不常生氣，生氣起來會哭，對陌生人毫無警覺性，遇到需要幫忙的會不分敵我去幫助，容易心軟，甚至會幫極為兇惡且在追殺自己的人療傷，忠犬般的個性，不喜歡打鬥、傷害，也沒什麼格鬥技巧，甚至連劍都不太會拿，但戰鬥時卻意外的不容易受傷

外觀：全身鵝黃色，從脖子延伸至腹部到尾巴末端為較淡的乳黃色，眼睛銀灰色偏藍，左眼角下有兩個橘色斑點，右眼正下方一公分有個藍色斑點，左邊脖子上有鵝黃色偏深的新月圖騰，但平常被友人送的橘色軟毛項圈擋住(感覺就是個圍巾，但其實是項圈)，項圈上掛著狼牙，額外在脖子上掛著一把黑色、可變大縮小的劍，尾巴非常長可以當武器使用，前爪為五爪，可抓握，爪子可收縮。

亞人型態耳朵尾巴藏不著，穿著淺色短袖寬鬆深色運動長褲，外面套件短袖披風，有需要時會戴上披風帽子，奶油色長髮熱的時候綁起來，冷的時候放下來，不愛穿鞋

不論什麼型態都有藍色背包，裡面放了一堆沒用點東西以及亮晶晶蒐藏

15歲少女，身長100cm(不包刮尾巴)，身高60cm，尾長95cm，直立高度120cm，獸人/亞人型態160cm，因此常被誤認為犬族

其他：
獸型態
亞人型態
背包
刈淵刃
雨骨頭


終於填完了，也感謝白櫻的幫忙@@

大概就這樣，有問題在問我
啪嘰小說加油0w0//

----------


## 月光銀牙

名字：銀芽(熟人稱:銀仔)
性別：公的
種族：狼，可變換成狼人形態(腹肌有)
主武器：雙刀
副武器：戰弓
源神：海克力士、天叢雲
等級：77級
職務：新人魔鬼教官(學員給的稱號:大魔頭)
外觀；看起來是3十幾歲的中年大叔，其實還蠻年輕的，深灰色毛，左眼和右耳上有深紅色傷疤，脖子上戴著天藍色領巾，當變成人形的時候喜歡裸上半身(?)
個性：屬於外冷內熱的冰塊(?)，有時候明明很激動很在乎，卻裝作一副乾我啥事的樣子，常常造成許多誤會，特別偏愛蘿莉(?)是我愛蘿莉公會會長(沒有這種東西)當隊友或是手下有難的時候，絕對當仁不讓，常常跟某人一起回到重生點(/w\)，傭有習慣性碎碎念毛病
出沒頻率：極高
技能；擅長雷系、近戰攻擊和肉搏術
其他：祝啪機寫文順利

以上

----------


## 迪麗雅

名字：迪麗雅
性別：男
種族：狼人
主武器:火炮
副武器:雙槍
源神：燭龍、希瓦、迦樓羅 
等級：75
公會稱號:槍林彈雨
出沒頻率：常出沒在外圍做巡邏和保護的動作
外貌與其他:20歲的藍毛狼人、左眼為黑色、右眼為橘色、頭戴著護目鏡((在作戰時會帶起來，不然平常是掛在脖子上))
，個性溫和但常常在外巡邏所以有些工會成員不認識我，常常在團隊作戰時突然從暗處用大量彈藥、和治療水晶做支援，而讓成員不知道發生甚麼事?
因為自己的家人被不明集團襲擊而死亡，而發誓要保護任何朋友和工會成員。

----------


## 漆黑之獸

名字：漆黑·伊斯非特
性別：雄性
種族：半龍半狼
主武器：雙刀
副武器：雙槍
源神：巴哈姆特、克麗歐佩脫拉
等級：77
職務：一般低階會員(因為一直偷懶所以卡在這個職位
出沒頻率：不常出現，不過經常莫名出現在床底下
其他：看起來為20幾歲，左眼狼右眼龍，有著黑色的長髮，開心時會冒出狼尾一直搖。
個性有點內向，很不擅長跟別獸對話，加上是個大吃貨，特別喜歡辣的。
雙刀『黯豗&凜冽』
一黑一冷白色，裡面有著對應屬性的源神之力。
雙槍『驟虐』
黑色近現代化的槍，上面有詛咒，使用者會暫時抖S化(這啥鬼設定

先祝你寫文順利喔 w

----------

